
Why You’ll See Some High Profile Movies Leave Netflix US Next Month - cleverjake
http://blog.netflix.com/2015/08/why-youll-see-some-high-profile-movies.html
======
tired_man
Why did they even bother mentioning this? I'd thought everyone knew they
periodically cycle content.

That's why content will disappear for 5-6 months and then pop up again as "New
On Netflix" when what they really mean is "we've just dusted this off so you
can watch it again."

------
empressplay
Pee-wee Herman? Seriously Netflix? lol

